# MTB routes in Croatia, Bosnia & Herzegovina, Montenegro and Slovenia (all in Europe)



## Velebit (Jan 15, 2009)

*MTB routes in Croatia, Bosnia & Herzegovina, Montenegro and Slovenia (all in Europe)*

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=5279456&postcount=1


----------



## MaxAug (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Velebit,
maybe you will find interesting these 2 gps track in Slovenia:

http://www.turbolince.com/en/downlo..._trail/trieste_kozina_slavnik_-_slovenia.html

http://www.turbolince.com/en/download_gps_mountain_bike_italy_trail/monte_naonos_slovenia.html


----------



## numken (Mar 5, 2006)

*re:Slovenia*

I'm from Bangkok Thailand but stay in Slovenia 
some my video
http://www.thaimtb.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=61&t=50767&p=526316#p526316


----------



## papanoel (Nov 11, 2008)

Some Slovenian people told me you should be careful when riding in bosnia because of mines... Trails and roads are ok but if ever you go off trails say goodbye to your legs.


----------



## kpr3186 (Jul 26, 2011)

Has anybody ridden the world cup track in maribor? i have just moved to ljubljana, slovenia and would be keen to have a look if there is a baby / medium line.

Numken where in slovenia do you live keen to go for a ride?


----------

